# Loses Flaschenhaltergewinde !?



## fmeierde (17. August 2004)

Tach an Alle,

an meinem Bergwerk ist das Gewinde zur Befestigung eines Falschenhalters schon wieder lose. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Ding fest zu bekommen, hab keine Lust schon wieder nach Pforzheim zu fahren ? Wie schaut es mit zwei Komponenten Kleber aus ?

Danke !!


----------



## raffic (17. August 2004)

Bei mir hats der Händler wieder feste gemacht.  Aber wie weiß ich auch nicht.
Gruss
raffic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (17. August 2004)

ist bei mir auch lose ... ist das ein standard problem beim mercury ?


----------



## Teamchef (18. August 2004)

@all

das ist kein Standard Problem vom Mercury. Wenn man die Schrauben festknallt als würde ein 100 L Fass dran hängen ist klar das die Teile sich irgendwann lösen. 
Tipp: Mit einer Nietzange rein is Löchlein und feste zu drücken.   

Gruß vom 
Teamchef


----------



## carloz (18. August 2004)

*Merke: * Nach fest kommt ab !   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Nomercy (19. August 2004)

Hallo. Besorgt Euch mal endlich ausser einem Edelrahmen auch das entsprechende Werkzeug. Hier ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel Pflicht. Ausserdem leichte Flaschen oder nicht ganz befüllen. Gruß Nomercy


----------



## wondermike (19. August 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo. Besorgt Euch mal endlich ausser einem Edelrahmen auch das entsprechende Werkzeug. Hier ist ein Drehmomentschlüssel Pflicht. Ausserdem leichte Flaschen oder nicht ganz befüllen. Gruß Nomercy


Na, das kann's ja auch nicht sein. Klar, man sollte den Flaschenhalter mit ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl befestigen, aber man braucht nicht für jeden Mist gleich einen Drehmomentschlüssel. Wenn das Gewinde keine volle Standardflasche verträgt ist es ein klarer Konstruktionsfehler.


----------



## raffic (19. August 2004)

Wer hat überhaupt gesagt das wir die Dinger zufest dranknallen? Und 0,7 Liter sollte das Ding auch schon aushalten. Ausserdem seitdem der Hänler es wieder fest gemacht hat gab es keine Probleme mehr damit.

raffic


----------



## bluesky (19. August 2004)

@ Teamchef, carloz und Nomercy

festziehen ist nicht festknallen ... was hab ich davon wenn der flaschenhalter rumklappert ... drehmomentschlüssel hab ich natürlich ... aber wenn ich mit der langen seite vom inbusschlüssel anziehe bringe ich garantier NICHT zuviel kraft auf 

und lieber Nomercy ... ich fahre mittlerweile camelbak 
aber wenn ich die falsche nicht mehr ganz befüllen darf weil das gewinde im rahmen zu schwach ist hakt es bei mir aus !

egal .. war sowieso mein erster und letzer bergwerk rahmen


----------



## Nomercy (19. August 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das kann's ja auch nicht sein. Klar, man sollte den Flaschenhalter mit ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl befestigen, aber man braucht nicht für jeden Mist gleich einen Drehmomentschlüssel. Wenn das Gewinde keine volle Standardflasche verträgt ist es ein klarer Konstruktionsfehler.


Bitte, bitte. Nicht gleich so empfindlich. Dann frag doch Deinen Händler und poste nicht hier im Forum. Und bei einem Bergwerkrahmen würde ich nicht von Mist sprechen. Natürlich ist ein gutes Werkzeug kein MUSS und ersetzt auch das Gefühl eines erfahrenen Mechanikers nicht. Aber hilfreich ist es doch schon, oder? 
Es gibt offenbar keinen standardisierten Konstruktionsfehler bei Bergwerk. Ich fahre mit zwei "Standard"-Flaschenhaltern, "Standard"-befüllten 750ml Flaschen, "Standard"-Downhills.  . Ein Flaschenhalter brach bei gefüllter Flasche, er (und nicht mein Rahmen) war das schwächste Glied in der Kette und so möchte ich es auch gerne haben. Doch, wie Carloz schon sagt, nach fest kommt ab.


----------



## carloz (19. August 2004)

Hallo,

hey ich wollte niemandem unterstellen, dass er was zu fest anzieht 
Dann ist da wohl was nich in Ordnung am Rahmen, das mag ja sein.
Ich bin schon einmal aufn Tacx gefallen und es hat Ihn verbogen. Einfach wieder in Forum gebracht. Und meine 2x 750 werden auch getragen.
Bis jetzt kann ich nichts negatives sagen.
Aber @bluesky: Ist das deine Meinung nur wegen der Flaschenhalter Sache ? Oder ist da noch mehr passiert an deinem Rahmen ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (19. August 2004)

Warum darf man sowas nicht hier in's Forum stellen?

Nach meiner Meinung gehören solche Pauschalen wie "zu blöd eine Schraube anzuziehen" als Antwort nicht ins Forum.


----------



## bluesky (20. August 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @bluesky: Ist das deine Meinung nur wegen der Flaschenhalter Sache ? Oder ist da noch mehr passiert an deinem Rahmen ?



der lack platzt um den flaschenhalter ab (nein ich hab die schraube nicht zu fest angezogen)

und das ich kein bergwerk mehr will liegt nicht direkt an bergwerk ... einerseits bekomme ich handgeschweisste alurahmen in der gleichen qualität für 2/3 des preises bei anderen deutschen herstellern ... andererseits bin ich am ringen ob ich mein bergwerk durch ein stahlhardtail von nöll, wiesmann oder rocky ersetze 

und drittens ist zumindest hier in der gegend bergwerk nicht mehr so exklusiv wie vor 2-3 jahren ... spricht die werden hier schon zum eisdielen posen benutzt und das kratzt an meinem ego schon ein bisschen


----------



## Nomercy (20. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ist bei mir auch lose ... ist das ein standard problem beim mercury ?





			
				wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das kann's ja auch nicht sein. Klar, man sollte den Flaschenhalter mit ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl befestigen, aber man braucht nicht für jeden Mist gleich einen Drehmomentschlüssel. Wenn das Gewinde keine volle Standardflasche verträgt ist es ein klarer Konstruktionsfehler.





			
				XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Warum darf man sowas nicht hier in's Forum stellen?
> Nach meiner Meinung gehören solche Pauschalen wie "zu blöd eine Schraube anzuziehen" als Antwort nicht ins Forum.





			
				raffic schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hats der Händler wieder feste gemacht. Aber wie weiß ich auch nicht.


Eine unangemessene Pauschale wäre zumindest, daß hier der Eindruck ensteht, Bergwerk würde systematisch Schrott produzieren. @XC_Freund: ruhig Blut, und bitte nicht selbst ins Pauschalisieren und bewusstes Mißverstehen verfallen. Und @raffic: Mich hätte in der Tat die Meinung der/des Händlers interessiert.

Gruß und Tschüss

P.S.: Bitte schleudert jetzt keine Flames, sonst muß ich noch  .


----------



## raffic (20. August 2004)

@Nomercy
Also ich wollte mit meiner Aussage nur sagen, das man nicht nach Pforzheim fahren muß um den Getränkehalter wieder fest machen zu müssen, sondern das das auch der Händler machen kann. Hätte mich warscheinlich etwas deutlicher ausdrücken sollen. Ich hatte das Bike mit im Flieger und habe den Getränkehalter nicht abgeschraubt und der Händler meinte das der warscheinlich beim transport einen Schlag abbekommen hat und ich den beim nächsten mal abschrauben soll. Was auch eigentlich logisch ist. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Aus Fehlern lernt man. Hat also nichts mit einem Fehler von Bergwerk zu tun. Ansonsten bin ich auch top zufrieden mit dem Gerät und würde mir auch sofort wieder ein Bergwerk kaufen.
Grüsse
raffic


----------



## carloz (20. August 2004)

@bluesky: Okay, wollt ich nur wissen 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (20. August 2004)

mann mann man - hier is was los !!!! wenn man sich überlegt wie groß das universum ist und sich dann so nen kleines flaschenhaltergewinde vorstellt was bösartigerweise auch noch wackelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fmeierde (20. August 2004)

tach auch,

erstmal danke für all die antworten, sowohl die hilfreichen als auch die unsinnigen. Auch hier gibt sich der verfasser mühe.

Denke nicht das es sich um ein bergwerk problem handelt, das kann bestimmt an jedem rahmen passieren.

Ach ja, an die anzugsdrehmomentfraktion: selbstverständlich wurde ein drehmomentschlüssel (syntace) benutzt und selbstverständlich fahr ich nur mit kleinen flaschen.  


Also, noch ein fröhliches posten !

und denkt daran: keine gnade für die wade !!

Grüße

Frank


----------

